# 9 week old working line female pup



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

9 week old working line pup
I hope to pursue IPO and competitive agility with this little girl. Here's my best attempt at a stack so far (she's a feisty little thing and it took a lot of work just to get this one...so she's a bit stretched up front and the feet placement isn't perfect.) I hope to improve on the stacking as she matures, but wanted to some opinions if possible while she was young. Thanks!










head shot:









laying around:


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Great job stacking her, considering her age! I don't have the knowledge or experience to critique, but do have to say that I love her ear set, head, and think that she has a nice amount of rear angulation  

And genuine curiosity - what makes you say that she is a bi-color over a dark black/tan? She looks similar to my dog in terms of color (when he was a puppy) and he turned out to be black/tan. I've heard that tan under the tail and around the belly means black/tan, but black means bi-color? Could very much be mistaken though.

Gorgeous puppy either way, of course!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She's BEAUTIFUL! And I can't even stack my 8 m old so great job with that.

Keep the pictures and updates coming. Specially with the agility stuff


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Rei said:


> And genuine curiosity - what makes you say that she is a bi-color over a dark black/tan?


Genetically she has to be a bicolor. 

Her breeder said she was a bicolor (and I trust them), but I am also the kind of person who likes to see things for myself. So I looked at the dogs in her pedigree and their progeny and determined that her dam is aw + at and her sire is aw + a. Genetically the pups could only be aw+aw, aw+at, aw+a (all phenotypically sable) or at+a (phenotypically bicolor).


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

LuvWorkingGSDs said:


> Genetically she has to be a bicolor.
> 
> Her breeder said she was a bicolor (and I trust them), but I am also the kind of person who likes to see things for myself. So I looked at the dogs in her pedigree and their progeny and determined that her dam is aw + at and her sire is aw + a. Genetically the pups could only be aw+aw, aw+at, aw+a (all phenotypically sable) or at+a (phenotypically bicolor).


Well, there you go! Can't think of a more convincing reason than that. Thanks for explaining! I'm very inept when it comes to genetics so I appreciate the mini lesson. Congrats on the awesome puppy!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Very cute puppy. You are planning on IPO and maybe agility.... And you are bothering with stacking why? I don't believe it is a part of either sport.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Stacking leads to a nice 'stand' which is required in IPO. Agility, they have to wait on the platform, so even a command to wait or pose would be helpful.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

middleofnowhere said:


> You are planning on IPO and maybe agility.... And you are bothering with stacking why? I don't believe it is a part of either sport.


I don't have any interest in conformation showing, but still believe structure is important. For agility, conformation is extremely important and while she is the dog I have regardless, I would still like to understand as much as possible about how she's built. Stacking just happens to be the universal way of comparing structure for GSDs.

My first agility dog (sheltie) has a great front, but lacks power in the rear. As a result, she has poor ground speed. Knowing more about how she is built helps me understand her limitations and exploit her strengths.  

I am getting better at understanding structure, but still have a *lot* to learn and love hearing opinions from others.:help:


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Your pup is gorgeous. Definitely bi color.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> Very cute puppy. You are planning on IPO and maybe agility.... And you are bothering with stacking why? I don't believe it is a part of either sport.


Is this a serious question? My reply would be, "why do you care? "

Gorgeous pup OP


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

middleofnowhere said:


> Very cute puppy. You are planning on IPO and maybe agility.... And you are bothering with stacking why? I don't believe it is a part of either sport.


A good GSD is a good GSD. Form follows function. A friend of mine just spent 4 days on the road to attend a seminar about structure and she has never shown a dog and probably never will. I'd guess 95% of the people that post their dogs in this forum do not show dogs.


----------

